# Where to buy shark fishing weights and leaders



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Guys. I used to be big into shark fishing. I've pretty much quit since I had kids. I'm going on a trip to Florida in a few weeks with the inlaws and was hoping to run a few lines while i'm there. I've still got just about all of my gear, but I gave away my leaders and weights. 

I was thinking about ordering some leaders from Spartan Tackle, but didn't see weights on their website. Catch Sharks has weights and leaders, but they are really expensive. Does anyone know where I can get some reasonably priced shark weights and leaders? Better yet, if anyone here has some extras, I'd be happy to pay you for them. I typically run a 30'+ sliding trace type rig with a 20/0 circle.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

What size weights do you need?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Been using pavers with 10# breakaway line. Shark Sunday ran like nothing was there ,bit thru. If we pour weights I use galv pipe cheaper) and bunch of old dove loads with I think #8 copper but no fun bringing back in. The bite thru line worked last two trips. Look like you have a guy here to make yah some!


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Last time I went to Florida, guys were shark fishing with Penn Internationals and whole spanish macs for bait.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm looking for probably 12oz plus. Depends on the material and gauge of the legs. I've considered bricks for breakaways, but i'd rather spider weights. 

I sold my avets, but I still have 1 50w and a couple 9/0s. I just need leaders and weights. This was my old rig and some of my catches back when I was sharkin 2-3 times a month. I fished florida a few times back then also.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Seapony in Winnie.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> What size weights do you need?


Getting ready to head to matagorda in a couple months and trying to figure out what I will need for weights. Hope you get an answer to this.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I run 10/12oz spider weights on the upper coast with a 1lb to 2lb bait in light to moderate conditions 80lb line. I've run pounder spiders in rough conditions and grassy conditions.


----------



## SeaG1ant (Feb 13, 2020)

There are a lot of fishing stores in Florida. Check them out!


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

Sharkchum is your best bet for the info you are looking for. Not to steal your post but I would like to know where Sharkchum gets the 6/0 3-Way Swivels for his Hydromax leaders.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I get my stuff from Eric.

https://www.catchsharks.com/

Never had anything fail.


----------

